# Thursday whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2012)

Note:  These are gittin' harder 'n' harder to do....... I'm runnin' outta material!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to go for the grains on a metal file


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll say it's a rubber handle/grip on something...


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 2, 2012)

The head of a meat tenderizer/pounder?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> The head of a meat tenderizer/pounder?


----------

